# Favorite Forestry Truck



## TreeLogic (Mar 1, 2012)

Purchasing a used Forestry Truck and need some opinions. 

Looking at years 2000 to 2002 and have found a nice 02 International 4700 T444E with kubota pony, 60' HighRanger 75K miles and a 2000 GMC 7500 Gas LRV 66K miles with 60' Altec. Both from reputable dealers, reconditioned, seats recovered, engines and booms tested and certified. Both trucks were fleet owned.

I'm leaning toward the GMC because of better price, gas will be cheaper, and it's been repainted and looks phenomenal. But I keep hearing bad stuff about GMC and International. Did their problems begin later than this? And what would you buy in my situation?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eq Broker (Mar 1, 2012)

I would stay away from the International because the T444E is the worst engine IHI designed. The DT466 engine was a lot better design. If your towing a light weight chipper the gas engine will do just fine if you're not in the mountains.

Just my opinion.

Eq Broker


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a 98 gmc 7500 with a 366 gas engine. My chipper weighs about 6000 lbs. With a full load of chips and pulling the chipper the truck does fine. It has the gears to pull the hills, just slow, but diesels are too when loaded heavy.


----------



## TreeLogic (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm in Charleston, SC - the Lowcountry. Not too many hills here.

Any other opinions on your favorite chip trucks? Anybody like Fords, or other makes better?


----------



## Eq Broker (Mar 1, 2012)

Most of my customers like an International with a DT466 Engine. I don't know if you're aware that GMC no longer makes any commercial vehicles. When our government (us!) bailed out GM they closed all of their lines for commercial trucks.


----------



## TreeLogic (Mar 1, 2012)

Eq Broker said:


> Most of my customers like an International with a DT466 Engine. I don't know if you're aware that GMC no longer makes any commercial vehicles. When our government (us!) bailed out GM they closed all of their lines for commercial trucks.



Yeah I know, I was aware of that, though I've seen talk of them re-entering. Who knows if that'll happen...
What does this mean for me if i buy the truck? Parts hard to find? Don't you feel that gas engine will be cheaper to fix than diesel when something goes wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Eq Broker (Mar 1, 2012)

GMC is required to carry parts for so many years so it shouldn't be any problem getting parts. A gas engine will be a lot less expensive to buy than a diesel. I don't think you would go wrong buying the truck with a gas engine.


----------



## Eq Broker (Mar 1, 2012)

Treelogic,

Please let me know if you received my reply to your PM. Still kinda of new to the system.

Thanks.


----------



## TreeLogic (Mar 1, 2012)

Eq Broker said:


> Treelogic,
> 
> Please let me know if you received my reply to your PM. Still kinda of new to the system.
> 
> Thanks.



Got it, thanks!


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Mar 1, 2012)

tri state forestry equipment in west chester pa,


----------



## TreeLogic (Mar 1, 2012)

jo6wo said:


> i would stay away from both trucks, i own tri state forestry equipment in west chester pa, heres why, and i hope my advice helps
> 
> gmc's and chevys you simply CAN NOT get parts for any of there larger trucks cause there large truck devision is completely shut down , you can not get parts !!!!!
> 
> internationals are GREAT trucks but the 444 is a TURD. make sure if you buy a international it has a dt466. i hope ive helped you, i hope you find a good truck, and keep in mind if you buy a truck thats not painted you can always paint it. it may not look so good but it may be a WAY better fit . we charge around 4000 for a complete high quality paint job on a bucket truck to give you a idea what it will cost



Much appreciated! So is International with the dt466 the only way to go in your opinion?


----------



## TreeLogic (Mar 3, 2012)

jo6wo said:


> ABSOLUTELY , or there is other options out there but not as popular as int and gmc. freightliner. check out my website for some price comparisons , let me know how we compare to the other guys, i would buy a gmc/chevy but it would have to have the cat engine that way if you need parts atleast you can call cat. TriState Forestry Equipment - Home check it out



How about 2003 International 4200, with VT365? Trouble?


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Mar 4, 2012)

TreeLogic said:


> How about 2003 International 4200, with VT365? Trouble?



OH YES trouble [email protected]!!!!

i would buy a 4 cylinder gas truck before one of them lol. vt365 is a 6.0 powerstroke engine that they had TONS of problems with and not enought power to pull its own self down the road.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 4, 2012)

You can still get parts for a gmc truck. No problem, lots of parts out there. Napa even can get stuff for you.


----------



## superjunior (Mar 4, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> You can still get parts for a gmc truck. No problem, lots of parts out there. Napa even can get stuff for you.



yep, my old (1991) gmc is still alive and kickin and never have problems getting parts


----------



## limbwalker54 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nucar Chevrolet/GMC down in Delaware has tons of parts for my GMC's......

Heck, Joe, I can even get parts for my 72 International Loadstar: Dom's International, Cherry Hill, NJ......

I'm talking everything from axle seals to bearings for the 366 gas engines....and the larger ones also.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Mar 25, 2012)

The 444E is the same engine used in Ford F-series in the late 90's / early 2000's, its the 7.3 Diesel. A good engine in a F-450 but very weak in a 20-30K lb Bucket truck. I agree a DT466 is a much better engine for that application. Good luck,

Mike


----------



## Southerntreeman (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Truck Engines*

I own 12 medium/heavy duty trucks (trucks larger than a 1 ton or an F550) of which 8 are Internationals with DT engines. The DT series comes in a 360, 408, 466 and 530. The 466 is by far the most popular. 

One of my chip trucks has a DT408 and it is an awesome truck and pulls a loaded bandit 250XP just fine with a full load of chips. You really can't tell it's not a DT466. The rest of my Internationals all have the DT466's ranging from 190hp to 260hp and they do a fantastic job. I have rebuilt 3 of my DT's over the years (I've been in business for 27 years and my oldest International is a 1990 4900) by doing an in-frame/rebuild and have had good luck with them since rebuilding. It's like having a new engine and you don't have to pull the engine out to rebuild. Two of them had high mileage, and the other one we allowed to get too hot with a plugged radiator. Keep chips/sawdust blown out of your radiators, this needs to a bi-annual maintenance detail for all chip and bucket trucks! It cost around 5K in parts if you in-frame yourself (this includes sending your head out to be checked and having the valves ground/reseated with new seals) but if you have a shop rebuild, it will cost 8-13K depending on the shop and the parts mark up. It's a 2 day job.

The DT came out with the "E" model (stands for "electronic") in 1995 and although I enjoy my newer International trucks the E model had given us few more problems because of the added possibility of electronic failure. Of the eight Internationals I own, six are 4000 series, one is a 7400 4X6 (Altec A77T -82' working height) and my knuckle-boom log truck is a heavy duty 2654 4X6. I love them all!

Stay away from all V8 diesel engines in my opinion including any of the International ones (like the 444). They put them in a lot of the roll-back trucks you see running around. Go with in-line 6, it's the only way to go.


----------

